# Teaching to play dead



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey guys! Bella graduates puppy class in two weeks and we have to do a cool trick in order to graduate lol. I wanted to teach her to play dead, and I'm not sure I'm teaching it right. This is how I've been doing it : I point my "gun" (fingers) at her and yell Bang! Then I make her do a down and then lay on her side. We have been practicing for two days and she's not really catching on.. Lol how did you all teach it to your dogs? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## WhiteSpirit (Sep 17, 2012)

dgray said:


> Hey guys! Bella graduates puppy class in two weeks and we have to do a cool trick in order to graduate lol. I wanted to teach her to play dead, and I'm not sure I'm teaching it right. This is how I've been doing it : I point my "gun" (fingers) at her and yell Bang! Then I make her do a down and then lay on her side. We have been practicing for two days and she's not really catching on.. Lol how did you all teach it to your dogs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Teach the motion then the word. Put her in a down then use a treat to lure her head into the position you want. Reward and repeat. After ten repetitions add the word in a calm voice as you reward. This will show her the action with the word. After a bit if you keep this up you can start to increase your volume.

An easier one to teach if you want is Wave Bye Bye. That way she can literally wave away her classes. To teach Wave Bye Bye you have to first teach shake. I'm presuming because your in classes you have already done this. Just give the shake command but put your hand up like your getting a high five. When she puts her paw on your hand say "high five" and reward. Do this a few times until she is reliable. Than do it again but take your hand away right before she touches it. This takes timing. Say "bye and reward. After a couple of minutes you should have her waving bye bye even at a distance.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

That is a great trick to teach, however it takes a little longer than some tricks. I used this for my puppy class graduation and I think this may be the video I learned from. 





 
I got some very dramtic 'acting' because she would continue to throw her head around when we put it all together, like this dog does during the shaping part of her training (looking like she was shot in the side) then fall to her side. We had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Meeka (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's a great YouTube video that shows you how to step by step. 




This trick is waaaaay too cute! Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SarahMichelle (Apr 8, 2012)

I recently taught this trick to my foster. Love this trick for "new to learning" dogs since its fairly easy.

I take a treat in my hand and put my hand to the ground. Most dogs will then start pawing and biting to try and get the treat, just wait until the dog goes on its side then open your hand and give them a treat. The dogs I've taught it to usually go on their side pretty quick but if not you can treat for just putting their head on it side then building up on its side. After they understand that it going on their side that you want you can start adding the command for it and the hand motion. 

If they really aren't getting it you could put them in a down and gently push them on their side(if they will let you) and treat.


----------

